# How to input 2 mic in laptop?



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,
I'd like to use Matlab to find sound direction, I plan to use 2 microphone at the beggining.but there's only one place to connect a microphone to the laptop.I try to use mic pre-amp ,it is a mic pre-amp for karaoke(MAYBE build in mixer) , it hasn't separated 2 mic, it come together. Is there a way to connect two microphones to one laptop
Thank!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there a way to connect two microphones to one laptop


Sure, you require a microphone mixer along with a set of microphones to plug into it............

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I need to separate input to 2 channal. if use mixer ,Does it mix 2 input to 1?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does it mix 2 input to 1


Yes........


----------

